# Buffalo ny 7 plus feet of snow



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Finally got around to posting some pictures.... enjoy


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

upload......


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

Man....Look at all that snow


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Snow drifting...


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

More snow....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Not impressed


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

If thats 7' I must have a 12" dick .


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

jmac5058;1908574 said:


> If thats 7' I must have a 12" dick .


It started out at 7 feet.... couple days later it was a dense mass of ice


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The comments I'd like to make to my favorite Masshole. lol


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Borden road Depew


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

jmac5058;1908574 said:


> If thats 7' I must have a 12" dick .


If you use it to measure the depth of snow it will shrink !


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

jmac5058;1908574 said:


> If thats 7' I must have a 12" dick .


If 12" is a gross exaggeration I feel bad for you bro.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

nms0219;1911059 said:


> Borden road Depew


Never seen trees growing down from snow.

You win, that's a chitload of snow.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;1911096 said:


> Never seen trees growing down from snow.
> 
> You win, that's a chitload of snow.


Thats weird don't know why its that way


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

nms0219;1911158 said:


> Thats weird don't know why its that way


Typical Polish guy, held the camera upside down again.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

grandview;1911169 said:


> Typical Polish guy, held the camera upside down again.


Picture is right on my phone... posted wrong


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

nms0219;1911059 said:


> Borden road Depew


Helping you out,again


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks like someone ran my MVP3 down the middle of the road.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Some more photos someone sent me


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

More photos....


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

No thank you


----------



## charmander01 (Dec 28, 2014)

thanks for sharing a lot of these pics i have such a love and hate relationship with snow fall. im wondering how this winter is going to pan out seems mild so far.


----------

